# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Lúdico-Deportivo >  Natacion por la zona de pasaron de la vera

## Frodeno

Buenos días,

Hay alguien en el foro que pudiera informarme sobre algún pantano, embalse, laguna etc............. cerca de la zona de Pasaron de la Vera donde se pueda practicar la natación? Obviamente donde esté permitido y sea seguro.

Gracias y saludos,

----------

